
Discerning the Origins of the Negritos, First Sundaland People - peter_retief
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5597900/
======
novacole
The paper suggests convergent evolution as a reason for simularity in
phenotype with respect to African pygmies. I find this unlikely, unless they
are referring only to stature.

A more parsimonious explanation would be that, their phenotype has just been
carried over from their initial out of Africa ancestors, and there were no
evolutionary pressures causing it to change much from the basal state.

~~~
novacole
That they are more closely related to eastern Asians on a phylogenetic tree
has more to do with their time spent out of Africa, leaving (50-70ka). Which
means they would exhibit the same lack of modern African alleles as eastern
Asians, the anscestors of which left around the same time. Of course there was
gene flow between East Asians and Negritos but my guess would be the genetic
relatedness is more indicative of time spent out of Africa than gene flow
between Negritos and East Asians

------
wyclif
I'm writing this comment from Negros Occidental, Philippines. There are
Negritos here. Sometimes you see them at the local annual festival selling
handcrafts. They tend to be nomadic people and travel widely to sell their
wares.

